

Things you (probably) didn't know about App Engine - zeynel1
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2009/06/10-things-you-probably-didnt-know-about.html

======
mark_l_watson
Great tip on batching updates - I knew it was possible, but not so easy to do.

------
grandalf
Multiple versions running simultaneously is awesome. I wish Heroku offered
that feature (hint).

------
j_s
Can you do XSLT in Python on App Engine yet?

